# Available In Western Chicago For 08/09



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok, here i am.....looking for a new boss for the 08/09 year...gauging interest before i go get my own lots. i prefer to just sub for someone else.

2004 F-350 DIESEL
8' PRO-PLUS WITH WINGS
WESTERN 1000 SPREADER WITH VIBE FOR BULK
TORO'S AND SHOVELS AND SHOVELER 
PC BASED IN TRUCK LIVERADAR AND NAVIGATION
MILLION DOLLAR POLICY ON TRUCK
24/7 ON CALL AVAILABILITY ALL SEASON
10 YEARS PLOWING EXPIERIANCE
UNION CONTRACTOR IN OFF SEASON
([email protected]) 630-361-4390


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

This Has Nothing To Do With My Old Bosses...they Are Great....hell I May Work For Them Again....but Until I Have Agreement I Am Free Agent...

Again, I Have No Problems With Past Bosses...don't Get The Wrong Idea About My Post....lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

how far are you willing to travel? and how much do you want per hour?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone who is really interested please call me


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you want to plow with me I talked to you know who and he said if you commit you have work. My route has just gotten bigger too so there will be plenty of work, just figured id offer.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'll make some calls....might be a fun time with you....

come get my tires for your truck...lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

haha cool, 

Do you think id have rubbing issues with your tires? I know 305 rub a smidge but a 315 might be pushin it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

just lift the damn thing....you'll be fine....300 bones for a 3" lift


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well i already have a front leveling kit and 350 bloks in the back. are they at your house? maybe i can head over sometime this weekend and put them up against the truck. They are a 35" right?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah....ready to go here in g-hts....but i will be gone sunday for the day....so...sat. night or sunday night..call me up


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

and they are 35's on a 8" rim...more liek 34's on a 10" rim


----------

